# Word of the Day - Mollycoddle



## debodun (Aug 6, 2021)

Mollycoddle (verb) - to treat someone in an indulgent or overprotective way.

Many spoiled children were mollycoddled by their parents.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2021)

I went with a girl named Molly once. I probably  coddled her a time or two.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*My youngest sister was definitely more mollycoddled by our parents when we were kids...and yet she turned out to be the Black sheep..*


----------

